# England Premier League 24 May



## A_Skywalker (May 18, 2009)

24 May 14:00 Arsenal v Stoke  1.36 4.20 7.50   
24 May 14:00 Aston Villa v Newcastle  2.30 3.60 2.60   
24 May 14:00 Blackburn v West Brom  1.72 3.40 4.50   
24 May 14:00 Fulham v Everton  2.10 3.30 3.20   
24 May 14:00 Hull v Man Utd  2.87 3.40 2.25  
24 May 14:00 Liverpool v Tottenham  1.53 3.75 5.50  
24 May 14:00 Man City v Bolton  1.72 3.50 4.20  
24 May 14:00 West Ham v Middlesbrough  2.50 3.40 2.50  
24 May 14:00 Wigan v Portsmouth  2.00 3.30 3.40


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 18, 2009)

I like Aston Villa 1 
Newcastle is nothing to be feared of


----------

